# Paint Thickening



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Has anyone tried to thicken paint before? I have some exterior paint I want to add to my Angel's wings and to my new columns and want to cover some flaws in the process. I was thinking of adding some flour to the paint to increase it's overall density. Anyone try anything like this before?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Haven't tried it, but there are commercial products available for stabilizing latex paint prior to disposal that certainly thicken (and harden) the paint, although I suspect you have to work very fast once it's in there. They're pretty much a fancier version of kitty litter, which means the mixture has a grainy texture.

Aside from flour, a fine sawdust might work.


----------



## The_Blood_Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

you could try joint compound... just a small quantity might give the effect. heavy though, not sure it would work for wings


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I've heard of people using calcium carbonate (chalk/stomach anti-acid) and also just plain old evaporation. 

One issue I see with things like calcium carbonate, cornstarch, flour, and joint compound is that they will alter the color of the paint...which is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

I use this stuff on my tombstones:

http://hotwirefoamfactory.com/-025-Foam-Coat-3lbs.html

Makes a nice stone like surface and is very weather resistant. It can be mixed as thin or thick as you need and will fill in the "flaws".


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

wdGoof said:


> I use this stuff on my tombstones:
> 
> http://hotwirefoamfactory.com/-025-Foam-Coat-3lbs.html


That's some pretty interesting stuff. Have you tried mixing it straight into the paint?


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes that is exactly what I do. About a 3 to 1 ratio makes a pretty thick mixture but is still paintable. You can mix a fine sand in as well if you want a more gritty texture.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Altering the color is irrelavent for this first coat of paint. It is "oops" paint from the hardware store anyhow...


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

what about diatomaceous earth?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hmm, I have developed water based coatings and paints for years and there are many thickeners to choose from but I'm unaware of any consumer brands. Personally, I wouldn't add dry powder unless you have a post mixer. It would likely be too lumpy unless of course you want that effect. If you do have a mixer create a small vortex and lightly sprinkle the powder in. I have doubts it will thicken enough to what you're looking to achieve. If I find anything I'll post it ASAP.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

wdGoof said:


> Yes that is exactly what I do. About a 3 to 1 ratio


Excellent. Not sure if it will work for MacabreRob, but I think this just may be the ticket for creating some dimensional drips and slime like globs on some tombstones and fake walls.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

FYI, flour does work, as well as baby powder. You can get a good mixture just by hand stirring, but if consistancy is your thing, a mixer is definetly the trick.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

wdGoof said:


> I use this stuff on my tombstones:
> 
> http://hotwirefoamfactory.com/-025-Foam-Coat-3lbs.html
> 
> Makes a nice stone like surface and is very weather resistant. It can be mixed as thin or thick as you need and will fill in the "flaws".


When you say stone like do you mean as in texture or hardness?

With setup, tear down and off-season storage sometimes my foam stuff get banged up a little. Does the Foam Coat provide a hard protective coat?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Jaybo and I have added everything except maybe dog food to latex paint, and have had a lot of good results for really, really cheap. My favorite is adding both joint compound and sand. I mix in coffee containers with a long handled wooden spoon and it comes out perfect. You can make it any consistency you want - applying with either a brush or a putty knife, and it dries as hard and as textured as you want it to. I use oops paint for the texture layer, then dry brush with whatever color latex paint (with nothing added) that I want.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I've had pretty good luck using cornstarch. Just like making gravy


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Mmmm.. Paint gravy...


----------

